# Liste de rabais pour militaire



## Luke1070 (3 Aug 2006)

Comme certain le sait deja il existe certain commerce qui offre des rabais pour les militaires. Si vous en connaiser inscrivez les svp ici.

JE connais bien sur les Hotel et motel. Mais aussi Footlocker, Rogers et Bell mobilité. Les musé militaire sont gratuit aussi.


----------



## Gontire (3 Aug 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/741.0.html


----------



## street (6 Aug 2006)

c'est quoi le rabais chez footlocker?? et quelle sont les hotel et motel qui offre des rabais et quelle sont ses rabais?? deplus est ce que l'autobus intercar offre des rabais au militaire?


----------



## Luke1070 (7 Aug 2006)

Chez footlocker il me semble que c'était 10 % de rabais...Pour ce qui est de hotel et motel tu n'a qu'a aller chez celle qui sont pas trop petit et la plus par ont des rabais mais c'est vraiment pas enorme genre 5 ou 10 % tous depend des places.....


----------



## street (7 Aug 2006)

ok merci! j'ai entendu dire que l'Armée payais le netoyage ou le blanchiment des dents.. qu'est-ce que l'armée paye et quelle sont les procedure?


----------



## buddyhfx (7 Aug 2006)

Le nettoyage des dents fait partie de ton rendez-vous annuel (force régulière). Pour le blanchissement, oublie ça, c'est de l'esthétique. À moins que c'a t'empêche de fonctionner ''militairement'' et je doute qu'avoir les dents jaune t'empêche de fonctionner ils ne feront rien. Le seul moment qu'ils font intervenir esthétiquement c'est s'ils jugent que tu as besoin d'appareils (des broches) afin d'éviter des troubles dont qui pourrait t'ammener sur une catégorie médical.


----------



## M@X (14 Aug 2006)

Les surplus, les gyms ect


----------



## iciphil (24 Aug 2006)

Je suis de Québec, Voltigeurs, alors voici ce que j'ai appris.

Ceux dont j'ai profité jusqu'à maintenant:

Coin des coureurs, sur la rue Cartier à Québec, 10% je crois.
Le Subway de Grande-Allée, le trio au prix du sous-marin je crois.
Le Surplus sur la rue du Pont, au bout de ce qui reste du 'Mail St-Roch'.
L'Hotel de Baie-Comeau m'ont donné un rabais sur ma chambre. 
Le site internet du 'Cobber', plusieurs sites de kit on des rabais ou du 'free shipping' pour les gars des forces.

Entendu dire:
Les locations d'auto.

Pas de rabais
Mon Gym, les enfoirés, le Planète Gym... du Mail Saint-Roch, mais je paye moin cher comme étudiant alors...lol


S.V.P participez et posez des questions quand vous magasinez, je le fais toujours maintenant. Profitons donc du peux de repect qu'un  rabais représente. En Floride les Marines ont des prêts à 0% chez les dealers de voiture ! pis pleins de restaurants sont gratuits quand on se pointe en uniforme!


----------



## honestyrules (31 Aug 2006)

Le centre de ressources pour les familles des militaires et le staff du PSP (au gym) peuvent te renseigner, ils ont une liste d'endroits ou tu beneficie de rabais.


----------



## nova_flush (31 Aug 2006)

rogers et bell mobilité ont des forfaits millitaire (bien pour les omployés du gouvernement)

moi j'ai pris rogers et c'est ca le forfait
18$/mois .. 200$ de jour et illimité soir et week end (soir apres 20h00) avec afficheur inclus et le forfais est a la seconde.


----------



## Evildef (1 Sep 2006)

nova_flush said:
			
		

> rogers et bell mobilité ont des forfaits millitaire (bien pour les omployés du gouvernement)
> 
> moi j'ai pris rogers et c'est ca le forfait
> 18$/mois .. 200$ de jour et illimité soir et week end (soir apres 20h00) avec afficheur inclus et le forfais est a la seconde.


200$ de jour c'est trop cher


----------



## nova_flush (9 Sep 2006)

oups lol .. 200 minutes de jours .. et c'est afficheur et boite vocale inclus. pour 5$ de plus / mois vs avez apres 18h00 illimite


----------

